
Iran kills the internet for its people's own good as riots grip the nation - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/19/iran_kills_internet/
======
AnimalMuppet
Iran kills the internet for _the government 's good_, not for the people's.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
I really hope that citizens of Iran would finally topple their oppressive
totalitarian government. Would be nice if internet shutdown would be that
final straw that breaks the ayatollahs' backs.

